# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Looking in mirrors in dreams

## horsebucket

Ever notice how your reflection is always weird as hell in dreams? Sometimes I look in the mirror and I have a funny haircut or sometimes my heads lobsided and sometimes I'm all mutated or just plain weird looking. One dream I looked in the mirror and I was a black man with a big afro. Last night I had this dream where I looked in the mirror and my eyes were pure black and I had my tongue sticking out drooling. Gave me a fright cuz I was watching that show A Haunting a while ago and when the guy in it got possessed his eyes went pure black.

----------


## Lëzen

In one dream I got fully clothed, put on a hat and went into the bathroom to see how I looked - and in the mirror, I was butt-naked with the exception of the hat. Then I went out into the living room and talked to a DC, and she informed me that I was, in fact, naked...

Damn perverted mirror!  :Mad: 

Lately I've been thinking about visiting mirrors in LDs, to see if I can walk through one into another dimension, but I haven't had much luck WILDing lately...

----------


## horsebucket

I've been having loads of dreams lately where I'm outside and realize I forgot to put clothes on before I left the house. I'm never embarrassed about it though so I just continue my business.

----------


## juroara

aren't mirrors great? in my dreams they always seem to show me the opposite

I run into the girls restroom to fix my hair, and in the mirror, it shows me that I am a boy! HELP

I try to transform into a dragon, but the mirror reveals I look more like an elf...I try to transform into a wolf, the mirror shows me I look more like an ugly bear

so for a while, I avoided mirrors

in other dreams where I think I look human, because I haven't transformed into anything yet - the mirrors again show me something different. One time it revealed me as a four legged, white-furry, winged, horned thing

I don't think dream mirrors really work. It's an illusion in the end, and doesn't really reveal what you look like in the dream

----------


## Halocuber

I tried looking into a mirror in my last LD and I couldnt see my reflection .  ::shock::

----------


## panta-rei

I'm usually not myself to begin with in my dreams, but when I am, I'm not usually by a mirror.

A few nights ago, I did remember just a few glimpses of a dream, I looked in the mirror and I had an extraordinarily pointy nose...

----------


## Hedphelym

I love to look into morrors in my dreams..

and also when i went through one i ended up in a elevator  :smiley: 
it was all matrix style when i went through, very fun!  ::D:

----------


## alteredstate

I went through one in an LD about 6 years ago and it just puked me out in a basement somewhere. Very awful feeling also. But im sure that differs person to person.

----------


## Brainstorm

the only time i looked into a mirror lucid, the mirror was just showing me a big screen of static like an unreceptive tv station  ::?: 

I wanted to try to transform into a werewolf, i was dissappointed  :Sad:

----------


## AlexLou

The only time I remember looking in a mirror I looked exactly as I should; it was highly realistic.  Only after I woke up I didn't think that there was a mirror in that location in the house.  I didn't even bother to look and see, I just assumed that my mind had made it up.  But about a week later I noticed that there was a mirror there of the same size and shape.  The only difference was that it was about 6 inches higher on the wall in my dream.

----------


## Serith

Mirrors are the one recurring theme in my lucid dreams, so I've seen my reflection in a lot of dreams, and it's usually strange in a different way each time.  I've seen myself reflected normally a few times, but I've also seen it as:

normal except with pitch black eyes

short and mutated

tall and strong

like Darth Vader without his mask

covered in shifting kaleidoscopic patterns

vampiric

changing like bits of pictures of other people were being pasted over it

misty and indistinct

black and white

entirely invisible except for two floating eyes

duplicated

twisted and monstrous

and probably a few others I'm forgetting.  My reflection also tends to act on it's own and even behave nightmarishly sometimes; that was very startling for the first few dreams it happened in.

----------


## nzguy

Its happened to me a few times. Every time, I had red eyes, chunks of hair missing, and basically looked tortured....  ::shock::

----------


## AlexLou

Just had another dream with a mirror . . . looked completely normal again.

----------


## panta-rei

Huh, why is it that most of us see ourselves in a...gruesome state? I don't think I've had a dream that when I looked in the mirror I saw myself in a perfected state, let alone a complementing one.

----------


## Johnny87

Everytime I've looked in a mirror i just see myself.

Maybe because i just assume I'll see myself and make nothing of it.

----------


## Exhalent

In one of my first lucids I saw myself as a very old man.

----------

